# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  احترت ويش اهدي لك هديه { اهداءات } msn

## عوامية صفوانية

السلااااام

كيفكم جمييع يا الغواااالي 
ان شاء الله بخيرر 

ادري انه دخولي مو بداااك الزود في هالقسم ..~
فقلت اجيب معااي فكرررره وان شاء الله تعجبكم  :rolleyes: 

بدش بالموضوع دُغررررري  :bigsmile: 

الموضوع لهداءاتكم msn المسنجريه  :bigsmile: 
يعني اي احد يبغى يهدي لأحد من الاعضاء يجي هنا ويحط له الاهداء .. 

بشرط يكون مضمون الاهداء توبيك + صوره 
واسم المهداه اليه ^_^


اتمنى اتكوووون الفكرررره حلوووه وخفيفونة دم  :bigsmile: 

وان شاء الله اشوووف فيه تفاعل  :embarrest: 

يلاااااا بشوووف منووو اللي بيهدي اول ولمن ..~ هع 

تحياااااااااتوووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

فكره مرهــ حلووووه 
بأنتظار اهداءات وتفاعل الاعضاء 

موفقه غلاتوو ,, وعساكِ على القوه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

ماشاء الله..الفكرة مرة جنااااااااان عجبتني بقووة.. 
تسلمي حبابة ع الافكار الروووعة .. :) 

امممم راح ابدأ أنا بسم الله.. 


الاهداء لصديقتي شوق المحبة :) 


التوبيييك ...بقلمي :) 

[c=1][c=4][a=4]|[/a] [/c] رٌغّمِآإآ [c=4]"[/c]عَنّ [c=4]آلآلمـ[/c] } ~[/c] 

[c=1]"تَبّقِىّ [c=4][u]لِضَحًكِآتِنّآ آصّدَآءً[/u][/c] ../ تَسّطٌوٌ آلَعِآلَمّ وَتُغّلِفً آلقٌلٍوبّ[[/c] 












أما الصورة ماادري ليش معندة تتحمل هي بالذات .. :weird:  


رحت أخذتها من مصدر موثوووق  :toung:  
مع إضافة التأثيرات للصورة من تحت دياتها طبعاً..>>تقصد شووق 

 





يعطيك العافية حبيبتي عوامية ع الفكرة الحماسية  :rolleyes:  
اتمنى يكون في تفاعل من الجميع عزيزتي.. 


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## hope

*فكره روعهـ غنآتيييـ ,, عوآمييييهـ ,,* 
*ربي يسلمكـ ويعطيك العآفييهـ*  


*مآدري اهدي من ... ؟* 

 
*اهديكـ انتي عوآميييوه* 

 
 

*[a=5] [/a][a=51] [/a][a=5] [/a][a=51] [/a] [c=28**]~يا بخـﭞ اللي يلقى مثلك [c=51**]انـﭞـي[/c][/c**]* 
*^_**

 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> فكره مرهــ حلووووه 
> بأنتظار اهداءات وتفاعل الاعضاء 
> 
> موفقه غلاتوو ,, وعساكِ على القوه



 
يسلموووو غلااااا عل المرور 
بإنتظاار تفاعلك انتي بعد  :amuse: 
موفقه لكل خير 
تحيااااااتوووو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله..الفكرة مرة جنااااااااان عجبتني بقووة..
> 
> تسلمي حبابة ع الافكار الروووعة .. :)
> الله يسلمك غلاااتووو  
> ...








*تسلمي يا كل الغلاااا على هيك توبيك وصوره* 
*مهداه لأغلى الغالييين شواقه القمر* 
*وربي يحفظكم ويخليكم لبعض غناتي*
*لا خلا ولا عدم*
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني*
*تحياااتووو*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *فكره روعهـ غنآتيييـ ,, عوآمييييهـ ,,*
> 
> 
> *ربي يسلمكـ ويعطيك العآفييهـ* 
> *الله يعافيك ويسلمك حبي hope*
> 
> 
> 
> *مآدري اهدي من ... ؟* 
> ...








*مشكووره والله يا الغلاااا* 
*ما اتقصري فيك الخير والبركه*
*وطبعاً عجبني التوبيك لحده والله* 
*مررره نآآيس* 
*الله لا يحرمني منكم جميييع ياااارب*
*موفقه لكل خيريااارب*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هلااااا 
مرحبااا 
كيفكم غواالي  
حبيت اهدي هذا التوبيك لغلااااتووو
ولااا اقولكم بحط التوبيك والصوره بعدين اقولكم لمنووو هع
 >> نحسيه هههههه 

[c=#FF80C0][c=#60C4CC]|[/c] لٌـ ([c=#70D0D8][u]غً[/u][/c])ـزَ [b]اَلَمَوَدًةَ [/b][c=#60C4CC]|[/c][/c] 

[c=#FF80C0][c=#60C4CC][u]صَدَآقّتٍي [/u][/c]أَكَبّرَ مِن الحُبّ }[c=#60C4CC]مَعَآنِي [/c]شَوٌقٍي أَكَبَرً مِنّ كٌلٍ صَدَاَقًة[/c] 
واكيد التوبيك من مصدر موثوق لغلاااتوو { دمعة على السطور } :) والسموحه 
بس غيرت الصوره هع  

والصوره 
 

طبعاً احب اهديه لغلاااتووووو
امممم >> استحت النت ههههه
8
8
8
8
8
8
8 
لغلااااتوووو { عاشقة المستحيل } فديتهااااا والله  :embarrest: 
واتمنى يعجبهاااااا ^_^ 
والجااياااات غير واحلى واكثر خخخ  :bigsmile:  
اتمنى التفاعل اكثرررر
تحياااااتووووو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> هلااااا 
> 
> 
> وغلآآآ ومليوون كرتوون حلا كله لعيون الحلوهـ حبيبة قلبي آنتي  
> مرحبااا 
> مرآآآآآحب يالغلا 
> كيفكم غواالي  
> الحمدالله عآل العآل مستآآآآآآنسيين كمآن وكمآن >>عطلنآآآ  
> حبيت اهدي هذا التوبيك لغلااااتووو  
> ...



 

تسلم آيدك غنآتي ع الفكرره الروووووعه  
مآشآء الله دآئماً آنتي الاعلى دقيقه في آختيآر الموآضيع المميزه مآشآء الله مآشآء الله  
وترى عجبني الاهدآآآء بقووه وحطيته >>مآبتغيره الا بعد شهر  :wink:  
جآري البحث عن صووره ونك نيم لعوآميتي 
عذراً ع الهدرهـ الفآضيه >سكتي بس قصة حيآتش قلتيهآ  :embarrest:  
الله يسلمك ويحظك من كل سوء  
لاعدمت طيبة قلبك حبي  
موفقه لكل خير ومقضيه حوآئجكِ بحق من هخم النور على النور  
سي يآآ  
عشووق..  :embarrest:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلآآآآم عليكم* 


*شخبآركم حبآبين..؟* 


*جيت وجآيبه معي  آهدآء للغوآلي..* 


*عوآميه صفوآنيه* 

*آنزلي شووفي توبيكك وصورتكـ* 





















*هذآ التوبيك يآبعدهم ،،* 


*[c=46]?[/c] [c=1]أحِبكـَ[/c] [c=46]?[/c]



**[c=1]تَلتَفّ الْغُيُومُ ?ـَوْلَ عُنُقِي ..|[ [c=0][a=46]وأتَسَاقَط مَطَرًا[/a=1][/c] .![/c=46]* 







*هآآ غنآتي  عجبك لو لا..؟* 


*وهذي الصورهـ عوآميتي..*
**




*آن شآء الله عجبووكِ* 

*وآذآ مآعجبوكِ آجيب لك غيرهم وآحلى منهم كمآنوو  ^_**

*آنتظر رآيك :)* 

*سلمتي من كل سوء  حبيبتي* 


*موفقه ومقضيه حوآئجك بحق من هم النور على النور* 

*سي يآآ*

*عشووق*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

فكـرررهـ مـرآآآ نـآيســون

فحبيت ادخل عليكم عررررررض

وقـلت اهـدي سيسيو<=اسيرة الشوق

وهـآذآ توبيك 


مشكـلتي آهـوآه وحبـه ومجنـنـي والمشكـله عـن هوآآآيه مـآهو بدآآآآآآآآآآآري


وهـآي صور

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هلااااا وغلااااا
احم اشوى عجبك خخخ
وزين اني غلبتك بالاهدااااء ^_^






> تسلم آيدك غنآتي ع الفكرره الروووووعه 
> 
> 
> مآشآء الله دآئماً آنتي الاعلى دقيقه في آختيآر الموآضيع المميزه مآشآء الله مآشآء الله 
> 
> وترى عجبني الاهدآآآء بقووه وحطيته >>مآبتغيره الا بعد شهر 
> ههههههههه اي الحال من بعضوا >> تراه نفس توبيكي الحين ولا بغيره هع 
> 
> جآري البحث عن صووره ونك نيم لعوآميتي
> ...







عشووق تستاهللي هالتوبيك 
لا عدمتك غناتي
موفقه لكل خير 
واتمنى التفاعل اكثر 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *السلآآآآم عليكم* 
> *وعليكم السلااام وألف رحمه من الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> 
> *شخبآركم حبآبين..؟* 
> *الحمد لله اكيييد بخير دااامك بخير عزيزتي*
> *ودااام اليوم آخر يوم دواااام* 
> 
> ...





عشوووق غناتي 
تسلمي والله ع الاهداااء الحلووو مثلك غناتي 
لا عدمت طيب قلبك
وسلمت من كل مكروه والله يحفظك ويخليك لأهلك وأحبابك
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> فكـرررهـ مـرآآآ نـآيســون
> 
> فحبيت ادخل عليكم عررررررض
> *هع لااااا عااادي اتفضلي حيااش* 
> *الموضوع موضوعش غناااتي* 
> 
> وقـلت اهـدي سيسيو<=اسيرة الشوق
> 
> 
> ...



 
*حلووو التوبيك وتستاهله أسوره الغلااااا*
*وان شاء الله اتجي واتشوفه ويعجبهااااااا* 
*والصوره مررره حركتاااات* 
*تسلي والله غناتي* 
*وكل يوم تعالي اهدي لك اي احد هع* 
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

هههه تسلمي عيمو صيفو

وجيت مورا ثانيه عرض وحبيت اعطيك 

توبيك بدونن صورة ههههههههههه

احبكـ وربـ البـيتـ غـيـركـ مـآآآآآآآآآحبيت

الرساله الشخصيه

ومجنون بك واعترف لك صرت مجنونك

----------


## كبرياء

مرآحب ..~!!
طرح مميز جدآ ..!

لذآ سأشآرككم ..~!!

إأهـدآئي لـ أإحدهم .. 
أفدى أنآ وجودهـآإ رغم إنه بسيط جدآ بالمنتدى .. 
توأمـي ..!!
إأكيد عرفتوهآ .. 
المستحيل ..  :embarrest: 

التوبيكـ :>

[c=1]إأنـآ مثل {[c=46] الوطن[/c] ..~!! مهمآإأ تسسوي [c=46]مآ[/c] إأملك .. (W)[/c]


والصوره ..~





سي يوو ..~!!
كبريآء

----------


## أموله

*هلـآآاآ ~*

*كيفكم ..؟ * 

*عـآاآد املووه طبت على الموووضوع* 

*كل يوم بتشوفو اهداء * 

*اول اأهدآء لورده محمديه ~*

*ولـأأن اأعرف ذووق وردووه ~* 

*جبت لهـآ توبيك وصوره* 

*التوووبيك :*

*[c=1][c=1][s]اأهًٍَِـآآآت[/s][/c] [c=4][a=1]الدنًٍَِيـآ[/a][/c][c=1] مًٍَِ ــآتشفًًٍٍَِِِي .....\\ [/c=4][c=4][s]غلٍَِِيلي [/s][/c][/c]*

*الصوره الرمزيه* :



*اأذآ مـآعجبك قولًٍَِي عــــــــــــــآتًٍَِي*

 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> هههه تسلمي عيمو صيفو
> *ههههه تسلمي والله < هذا دلع لأسمي ؟؟ عجبني هههه >* 
> 
> وجيت مورا ثانيه عرض وحبيت اعطيك 
> 
> توبيك بدونن صورة ههههههههههه
> * إلي >> يا علي استحيت مره ثانيه ههههه* 
> 
> احبكـ وربـ البـيتـ غـيـركـ مـآآآآآآآآآحبيت
> ...



 
*تسلمي والله خيتوو ملاك*
*ع التوبيك الجوناااان* 
*مرره عجبني* 
*لا عدمتك* 
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> مرآحب ..~!!
> ياااااهلاا والله 
> طرح مميز جدآ ..!
> 
> لذآ سأشآرككم ..~!!
> 
> إأهـدآئي لـ أإحدهم .. 
> أفدى أنآ وجودهـآإ رغم إنه بسيط جدآ بالمنتدى .. 
> توأمـي ..!!
> ...



 
*مشكوووره غلاااتووو كبريااء على الاهداااء* 
*وتستاهله مستحيلك الغاليه* 
*الله يحفظكم ويخليكم لبعض ياااااارب*
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *هلـآآاآ ~*
> *ياااهلااااا والله بالغلاااااا*
> 
> 
> *كيفكم ..؟* 
> *بخير عزيزتي داامك بخير* 
> 
> *عـآاآد املووه طبت على الموووضوع* 
> 
> ...







*تسلمي والله غلاااتوو اموله* 
*وتستاهله غلااتوو وروده ورده محمديه* 
*واكييييد بيعجبهااااا لانوو من عندك ^_**
*وكل يووووم تعالي* 
*موفقه لكل خير*
*دمتي بكل الاماني*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مراااحب لكل الغوااااالي 

آإاحـــــــــــم 

جيت مرره ثانيه لأهدي توبيك وصورته يجننننن لأغلى الغالييييين على قلبي  :embarrest: 

[c=#CA77A3][c=#7C5BA4]~..[/c] وِآحَشٍٍٍشٍنيْ [ [c=#7C5BA4]قَدِ الكَوِِوِوِنْ[/c] ] بَس آنِتِوِآ مَآتدَرِوِوِنْ ! :$ [/c]
***
والصوره



آآتمنى اتجي اتشوفها :)
وتعطيني راايها فيهم ..~ هع 

اي صح قبل لا انسى ....
طبعاً بهديه الى الغلاااا آحم 
اممممممم
الى { دمعة طفله يتيمه }  :embarrest: 
فديتهااااا والله الغاليه

تحياااااااتووووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> مراااحب لكل الغوااااالي 
> ياهلاااا فيكِ يالغاليه
> 
> آإاحـــــــــــم  
> جيت مرره ثانيه لأهدي توبيك وصورته يجننننن لأغلى الغالييييين على قلبي 
>  كلك خييير وبركه يالغاليه وبجد يجنننننننننننو 
> تسلمين لي يارب 
> [c=#CA77A3][c=#7C5BA4]~..[/c] وِآحَشٍٍٍشٍنيْ [ [c=#7C5BA4]قَدِ الكَوِِوِوِنْ[/c] ] بَس آنِتِوِآ مَآتدَرِوِوِنْ ! :$ [/c]
> ***
> ...



 غاليتي الحبيبه العوامية صفوانية
بجد مو عارفه ويش اقول لكِ والله فرحت من كل قلبي... :bigsmile: 
الله يفرح قلبكِ ويجبر خاطركِ بحق الحبيب محمد وآل محمد
عجزت الكلمات تعبر 
عن مدى الجميل و العرفان 
اللي بدر منك اتجاهي 
ما ينساه إنسان 
عسى المحبه على طول ولااا لايحرمني من اصلك الذهب
حبتكِ الزهراء ام الحسنين يارب
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور
دمتي اختاً غاليه وحبية على قلبي...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا احبتي اعضاء المنتدى الغالي
ياهلااا وغلاااا حبيبة قلبي صاحبه الموضوع الرااائع(عوامية صفوانية)


احم احم احم اني جيت الحين عشان اهدي شيء بسيط وقليل...


الى انسانه تعني لي الكثيييير...

غاليه على قلبي...

انسانه رااائعه بكل معنى الكلمه...

طبية القلب...

حنونه ... تحب غيرها بصدق واخلاص...





(عواميتي الحبيبة<<<عوامية صفوانيه)

التوبيكـــ...

مااابيع الي احبه ومااا أحب بلاسبب 
واعـظـم اسـبـاااابـي لـمـحـبـتـك طـيـبـتـك واصـلـك ذهـب


الصور...




اتمنى يعجبوك
واسفه على التقصير معكِ
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور
دمتي اختاَ غاليه على قلبي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــــــــمـــ...
السلام عليكمـــ...
اممممم عدنا من جديد مع توبيكـــ وصوره الى الغالين فقط..

الامس غاليتي الحبيبه عوامية صفوانية...
واليوم...






اغلى الحبايب على قلبي... وردتيــــ ورده محمـــــــديهــ ...

التوبيكــــ...
[c=50][[/c] [c=1]دور بصدري [a=10][c=50] وطن [/c][/a] واستعمره .. عندك من الضلع الأول [c=10]للـ[/c] أخير[/c=15] [c=50]][/c]
//


الصوره...


تستاهلي كل خير ياوردتي
موفقه لكل خييير
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور
دمتي بود...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> ياهلاااا احبتي اعضاء المنتدى الغالي
> 
> ياهلااا وغلاااا حبيبة قلبي صاحبه الموضوع الرااائع(عوامية صفوانية)
> يا هلا وغلا ومية كرتون حلا لاغلى بنوته على قلبي 
> 
> 
> احم احم احم اني جيت الحين عشان اهدي شيء بسيط وقليل...
> 
> 
> ...





غاليتي دمعة طفله يتيمه 
تسلمي والله ما اتقصري فيك الخير والبركه
والتوبيك والصوره عجبوني مرررره 
وحطيتهم بالمسن   :embarrest:   :bigsmile:  
 الله لا يحرمني منك يا الغلااااا 
الله يوفقك في كل خطوه تخطيها 
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## أموله

:shiny: مرحبـًًٍَِآاآآ \\ ^.*

اأهدآئـي للمستحيل فديتهـآ  :in_love: 

نشـآلله يعجبك  :laugh: 

تلوويني ~.~ وزخرفتي ~

..

التوووبيك ؛: [c=14]اعشقکًٍَِ[/c] [c=15]..[/c][c=14]واعشق[/c] [c=15][a=16][c=14]اوصٍَِـآفک[/c][/a][/c][c=1] [c=14]و[/c][/c] [c=14][c=14]~~[/c][/c][c=16]>[/c] [c=15][c=14]مجنًٍَِوون بکًٍَِ <~~[/c=#484848][/c=14]

الرسًٍَِسسآله الشخًٍَِصييه :

[c=14]في[/c][a=14] [c=15]الزعل والرضا[/c][/a][c=14] .. / قلبيـے على قلبــک [/c=1]:$

الصوره × :blink: 




نشالله يعجببببك ~.~

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *هلـآآاآ ~*
> *هلا وغلا* 
> 
> *كيفكم ..؟* 
> *الحمدلله تمام* 
>  
> *عـآاآد املووه طبت على الموووضوع*  
> *كل يوم بتشوفو اهداء * 
> 
> ...



 

تسلمي غلاتوووو على الاهداء الحلو :wink:  

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه :wink: 
>>ترى غلاتوو لو ما عزمتيني على الاهداء ماذريت اصلاً <<نايمه في العسل >>لو في  الاهات ما يندرى :toung:  خخخ

ربي يخليش 
وتعيشي وتهدي حبايبش والا يعزو عليش غلاتي :rolleyes:

----------


## ورده محمديه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــــــــمـــ...
> السلام عليكمـــ...
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اممممم عدنا من جديد مع توبيكـــ وصوره الى الغالين فقط..
> 
> 
> 
> الامس غاليتي الحبيبه عوامية صفوانية...
> واليوم...
> ...



يسلمووووا غلاتووو على الاهداء الحلو 
يعطيك العافيه 
لو ما عزمتوني مااذري بالدنيا ترى  :wacko: >>خوش يلازمني دائماً مع الاهداء بطاقة دعوه  :embarrest:  خخخ

ربي يخليش 
وتعيشي وتهدي حبايبش

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِِ على محمد وآل محمد


وصلت مع أول اهداء 

الى
7
7
7
7
7
7



 أنين القلب 

متأكده بينال اعجابها >>أمحق ثقه  :toung: خخخ


الصوره الرمزيه 




 
وهذا التوبيك

[c=20]ايش بكــــ يا بويا[c=21] ؟!! ~[/c][/c=15]
 :wacko:

----------


## كبرياء

ههههههه أكييد بيعجب أنين ...!!
<<~ مآره مرور الكرآم هع .. 
سي يوو 
كبريآء ..!

----------


## المستحييل

*يابعد عمري كبريائي توني ادري عن الاهداء ...
انا اهديك قلبي اسويه لك توبيك وصوره وعمري لك مسنجر ...امريني بس يالغلا...
وامل يعيطك العافيه على التوبيك الحلو...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> اللهم صلِِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> وصلت مع أول اهداء  
> الى
> 7
> 7
> 7
> ...



 
هههههه 

مشكورهـ غناتي ورده 
وتم لصقها بالمسن  :wink: 
كبرياء أكيد عجبتني :icon30:  وانتي تدري لويش  :in_love:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلااااام 
كيفكم ، وحشني موضوعي هع 
من زمااان ما دخلت موضوعي خخخ  
وكاااني جييت وجبت إهدااء للغلااا .....
كالعاده ما بقول الحين >> نحيسه ههههه  :bigsmile: 
احم احم  :embarrest: 
التوبيك: 
[a=21][c=30]●[/c][/a][a=30][c=21]•[/c][/a] [c=30]غَـېْرٍَِڪَ ېآ‘ رٍَِبَآـآهـُ [/c][c=21]لآ آرٍِېْـدُ[/c] 
الرسالة:
[c=21]فَأنْتَ [a=30]~[/a][/c][a=21][c=30]»[/c][/a] [c=30]أטּـتَ غآيَةُ آلمُنَى ـآ‘[/c] [a=21][c=30]..[/c][/a][a=30][c=21]{[/c][/a]

والصوره :
 

واتمنى تقبل مني هذااا الاهدااااء  :embarrest:  
اي صج قبل لا انسى > كان اعتمدت الموضوع بدون ما اقول الاهداء لمن خخخ
اي احـــــــم :) >> استحت البنت ههههه
للغلااااا 
دمعة على السطور ^_^ 
واتمنى ان يلقى على إعجابها 
موفقين لكل خيررر وصلاااح 
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


ياغناتييييييييي ...تسلمي لي يااارب...

على هالذوووق الروووعة مثلك..

أكيد راح يعجبني ولوووووووووووو



التوبيك جناااان والصووورة ولااروع ......

تسلمي يالغالية ع الأهداء الغالي على قلبي   :)

ربي يعطيك العافية ياارب


موفقة لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------

